# Truth in Labeling



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Is there any deceptive labeling going on with honey? I try to buy local, organic, raw honey, but I often wonder how strict the labeling is.

How do I make sure I am not buying toxic honey from China that has been shipped here and re-labeled?


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

The best bet would be to buy directly from a beekeeper, but even then you may want to ask questions. Ask if they feed their bees over the winter, and then ask WHAT they feed them. The bees will take this food and put it in their hive... into the combs that then may get harvested and sold as honey. Most beekeepers make sure they stop feeding once the nector/honey flow starts and they put the honey supers on, but it never hurts to ask.
Just my opinion as an ameture beekeeper...
Catherine


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

From what I understand there is no such thing as "organic honey". Since the beekeeper does not know where the bees are feeding. Raw is what you want to look for.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes there is deceptive labeling going on with honey!!!
Best way to avoid the crap from China is to buy local, farmers markets are a good place to start. Even there you could possiable get crap too as one honey seller in our local farmers market does not own one honey bee. He buys the honey in bulk from a producer and then bottles it and uses his label.
Ask the seller for a tour of their operation, Ask if you could spend a day or so with them when they are harvesting. Most that take pride in their operation will allow you to go on a harvest run and watch as they extract and bottle the honey. In our case be prepaired to spend several days, our honey supers are pulled and can take several days, then the extraction is started which can also take several days, the honey is allowed to settle in the settleing tanks for several days before being strained into pails then bottled. 

There are some bee keepers out there that are so lazy and dumb you still don't know what you are getting unless you see the operation. A few years ago I got a call from one such person wanting to know if I wanted to buy his bees. He had 4 colonies, On inspection (August time frame) honey supers were on. I found apastain strips in the honey supers as well as the berood boxes. I asked him about the strips and he said it was to kill the mites. I asked if he had read the label on how to use the strips and he said no that he had been told to put two strips in a box with ten frames.

YUK honey for sure.

I would say 99% of the local bee keepers from any given area are OK.

 Al


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I will be hitting some state fairs and hope to buy some there.

I wondered about the re-labelling because there is a huge amish tourist trap here that sell maple syrup and honey with local labels. I always wonder how such a big commercial operation that sells so much can have a never ending supply of "local."


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Haven said:


> Thanks for the info. I will be hitting some state fairs and hope to buy some there.


You could also contact a local bee club. I'm sure they would be more than happy to connect you with a nearby beekeeper who sells local honey.
http://www.ohiostatebeekeepers.org/Regional & County Clubs/countyclubs.html



> I wondered about the re-labelling because there is a huge amish tourist trap here that sell maple syrup and honey with local labels. I always wonder how such a big commercial operation that sells so much can have a never ending supply of "local."


While I don't know the details what's being sold in your area (I grew up in Holmes Co, Ohio, btw), here in Indiana I know an amish beekeeper in our State association who sells several tons of local honey a year from his amish market. He buys honey from all the local beekeepers. They sell to him at a slightly better price than they could wholesale their honey, and he retails it at a nice mark-up at his store, which is a popular tourist destination.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You can alwas use the honey locator on the *national honey board web site *to find local honey too.

 Al


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

There are some states that have VERY strict labeling laws. If a seller is caught with adulterated honey in those states (I think Georgia is one) he can kiss his license t sell goodbye. 

I agree about buying local tho, if at all possible. Farmer's markets, finding a local apiary, talking to the bee club people. But..BE CAREFUL when talking to the bee people. You'll end up with hives of your own


----------

